# Secdrl has positive rep points



## murf23 (Oct 2, 2011)

How the fuck did this happen ? Reps for negging Secdrl thread right here


----------



## Rednack (Oct 2, 2011)

He's been deep throating captn's wittle weeny on here for about two days now...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

Negging him now!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious how someone spotted that purse in his pic and then he took the pic down...


----------



## Hench (Oct 2, 2011)

We can fix this. 

brb


----------



## ExLe (Oct 2, 2011)

Hench said:


> We can fix this.
> 
> brb


 



You guys are going to make him jump off a bridge


----------



## Hench (Oct 2, 2011)

Done.


----------



## murf23 (Oct 2, 2011)

reps giving to Killa and Hench


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

i love these threads u guys crack me up!


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep 'em coming, fags. Especially fat hench. That mother fucker looks like he's been injecting crisco. Fat boy.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought it was hilarious how someone spotted that purse in his pic and then he took the pic down...



Pics still up, brah.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Keep 'em coming, fags. Especially fat hench. That mother fucker looks like he's been injecting crisco. Fat boy.


 i always inject crisco.. then i inject test after that.. i thought you where supose to grease uup the area first?


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i always inject crisco.. then i inject test after that.. i thought you where supose to grease uup the area first?




Pass on that info to Hench. That bitch is injecting straight calories.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 2, 2011)

Cuz looks like a dick with ears...


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Cuz looks like a dick with ears...



I wouldn't talk about my brother like that..homo.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks murf


----------



## Rednack (Oct 2, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I wouldn't talk about my brother like that..homo.


I'll talk about your turkey necked cock sucking brother all i want...if you don't like it, don't plaster your butt brother all over the net..


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

looks like my ex's brother only less coc'ed out and i dont feel like shooting him as much


----------



## Rednack (Oct 2, 2011)

TWINS...


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I'll talk about your turkey necked cock sucking brother all i want...if you don't like it, don't plaster your butt brother all over the net..


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> looks like my ex's brother only less coc'ed out and i dont feel like shooting him as much


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

Rednack said:


> TWINS...


 
I like that you're looking at my pics. My arms look good, don't they? Frail Body.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey secdrl, do you think you are big are something? Your are a little weak ass looking bitch


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Hey secdrl, do you think you are big are something? Your are a little weak ass looking bitch[/QUOTE
> 
> It's "you're" NOT "your"
> 
> Where are your pics, killa? Can't seem to find 'em.


----------



## cg89 (Oct 2, 2011)

secdrl






Hi. My names Secdrl and I love giving rim jobs to big muscular men...thats why I'm on this website.

EDIT: Hold up this thread will get a tad bit better...





I put up the Retlaw light


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

cg89 said:


> secdrl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cg89 (Oct 2, 2011)

like i said..bitchmade


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

cg89 said:


> like i said..bitchmade


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

cg89 said:


> like i said..bitchmade[/QUOTE
> 
> Bro, at least these fuckers that neg me like GayCaptn' and DecaDick post pics to back their shit up. If you're gonna talk shit, at least let me see the pussy that's talking a big rap. For all I know, you just got home from school, faggot.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 3, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I like that you're looking at my pics. My arms look good, don't they? Frail Body.


My dicks bigger than your arms...


----------



## robbiek426 (Oct 3, 2011)

Negged. Lil feller has a small man complex.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2011)

This thread reminds me of that film Mean Girls 








Please continue


----------



## Madmann (Oct 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought it was hilarious how someone spotted that purse in his pic and then he took the pic down...


 
That was me.



Madmann said:


> *One thing you should really apologize more for than your pallidness is this crap.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



secdrl said:


> I like that you're looking at my pics. My arms look good, don't they? Frail Body.


 
Frail body? Is that the only pathetic so-called "insult" that you know?

How did you make it through life having such a weak mind?

You must have given incredibly satisfying blowjobs to all your sugardaddies to gain such support.


----------



## Hench (Oct 3, 2011)

^Anyone else noticed that Chill/999/Gentleman is back?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 3, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^Anyone else noticed that Chill/999/Gentleman is back?




Lovely


----------



## Hench (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Lovely



Should we neg it?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 3, 2011)

^The thread is about negging the dumb little purse-collector Secdrl/Chill/999.^

Whatever he or it is should be negged right off this board. The horrid fucker sucks bigtime.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

Let's neg them, just in case!


----------



## cg89 (Oct 3, 2011)

yup retlaw should be in here any second now


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Killermonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey secdrl, do you think you are big are something? Your are a little weak ass looking bitch[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

Retlaw, tell em!


----------



## secdrl (Oct 3, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> secdrl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I am stuck in Baghdad with an iPad-1, I can't post and would refuse to anyways because I don't want you to jack off on your computer screen over me.
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 3, 2011)

:cocaine: oh eerr ugh i mean


----------



## Madmann (Oct 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *secdrl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What the hell is an "internet tough guy"?? Someone who says "Owned bitch" ??

And seriously cum-bag GET OVER YOURSELF. The constant solicitation for male lust/affection is appalling.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What the hell is an "internet tough guy"?? Someone who says "Owned bitch" ??
> 
> And seriously cum-bag GET OVER YOURSELF. The constant solicitation for male lust/affection is appalling.



Negged!


----------



## secdrl (Oct 3, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Negged!


 
^^^


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What the hell is an "internet tough guy"?? Someone who says "Owned bitch" ??
> 
> And seriously cum-bag GET OVER YOURSELF. The constant solicitation for male lust/affection is appalling.



Hmm starting to sound like gentlemen... I wonder?

Are you the one on the other side of the wall sucking my cawk when I stick it in the hole??


----------



## cg89 (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone who gave positive rep, i question your hetrosexuality.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 3, 2011)

cg89 said:


> anyone who gave positive rep, i question your hetrosexuality.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 3, 2011)

neg'd


----------



## secdrl (Oct 3, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> neg'd


 

QUOTE=Pittsburgh63]Hi, you have received -6038 reputation points from Pittsburgh63.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
homo

Regards,
Pittsburgh63


----------



## cg89 (Oct 3, 2011)

i got one better boys


----------



## ExLe (Oct 3, 2011)

when will it end...


----------



## secdrl (Oct 3, 2011)

lol..that is good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2011)

cg89 said:


> i got one better boys




the force is strong in this young jew


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

CG89 just set the gold standard in pic posting.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Negged!
> 
> For being gay


 
I see Secdrl convinced someone dumber than him to fight his e-battles.
Maybe one day you'll stop licking his nipples long enough to realize there
is no benefit to being in his camp as a pitiful lacky begging for his approval.



secdrl said:


> ^^^


 
Doesn't take much to crack you up does it, purse-loving "tuff guy" who couldn't even survive on Jersey Shore.
Not many could annoy or irritate a ditzy, fat nuisance like Snooki the way you could with ease.



skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmm starting to sound like gentlemen... I wonder?
> 
> Are you the one on the other side of the wall sucking my cawk when I stick it in the hole??


 
No I'm the one with a chainsaw fired up and ready if you were foolish enough to commit such an act.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No I'm the one with a chainsaw fired up and ready if you were foolish enough to commit such an act.



So u admit u do man glory holes you cawk sucker!


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> So u admit u do man glory holes you cawk sucker!


 
I admitted the blades of my chainsaw would slice you and whatever bit of flesh dangling from your wretched body into tiny, bloody pieces.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I admitted the blades of my chainsaw would slice you and whatever bit of flesh dangling from your wretched body into tiny, bloody pieces.


 

Your scary for a cawk gobbling truck stop cum dumster .  


I FUUUK YOR HOLE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Your scary for a cawk gobbling truck stop cum dumster .
> 
> 
> I FUUUK YOR HOLE FAMILY!!!!


 
I bet the only thing scarier than your horrible attempt @ wit is the gruesome chick you took back.


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

gentleman's rhetorical cadence rears it's malleable head once again. Previous attempts at a phrenology reading have rendered his head a supple and highly dented leather sack of cottage cheese. While having been debunked as pseudo science for some time, we are still afforded insights into the clammy palm fondlers who've left their scars of ownership. It would seem the largest contributions to madman/gentleman/chill/999's soft-skull dentry may also spend time thumbing through hymnals.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I bet the only thing scarier than your horrible attempt @ wit is the gruesome chick you took back.


 

Have a little respect for your mother!!!   and you can call me dad now


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

My mother shields herself from filthy, diseased twirps, so as not to be contaminated.
I bet the movie Contagion was based off infectous, space-wasting lifeforms like you.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> My mother overlooks filthy, diseased twirps, so as not to be contaminated.


 
OOOOOHHHHH  thats why she left you at the grand canyon


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

...

...

...


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> OOOOOHHHHH thats why she left you at the grand canyon


 
You're an idiot.

But tell me something I don't know, like how long you've been a sickly, skinny piece of snakeshit?
And how desperate was that hideous "chick" of yours to come crawling back to your greasy arms??

That "chick's" pic must be in your avatar.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> But tell me something I don't know, like how long you've been a sickly, skinny piece of snakeshit?
> And how desperate was that hideous "chick" of yours to come crawling back to your greasy arms??
> ...


 
 man you suck at this..


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> gentleman's rhetorical cadence rears it's malleable head once again. Previous attempts at a phrenology reading have rendered his head a supple and highly dented leather sack of cottage cheese. While having been debunked as pseudo science for some time, we are still afforded insights into the clammy palm fondlers who've left their scars of ownership. It would seem the largest contributions to madman/gentleman/chill/999's soft-skull dentry may also spend time thumbing through hymnals.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> man you suck at this..


 
I can understand you being ashamed to give me straight answers.
You're one of those internet "tuff guys" who uses smilies instead.



Next.


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I can understand you being ashamed to give me straight answers.
> You're one of those internet "tuff guys" who uses smilies instead.
> 
> 
> ...


plop. You've been gone for a couple of months now. Plenty of time to have improved your "A game". You're still incredibly bad at the trolling.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> plop. You've been gone for a couple of months now. Plenty of time to have improved your "A game". You're still incredibly bad at the trolling.


 
Who the fuck are you? The ape in your avi must have more brains and better sense of awareness.
When you can unclog your cobweb-cluttered cranium enough to rid your misconceptions, then talk to me.

Otherwise, be gone insect.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

But tell me something I don't know, like how long you've been a sickly, skinny piece of snakeshit? life
And how desperate was that hideous "chick" of yours to come crawling back to your greasy arms?? very... your mom got fired from the whore house and needed a place to stay.

get you shit together and contact me when you worthy


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Who the fuck are you? The ape in your avi must have more brains and better sense of awareness.
> When you can unclog your cobweb-cluttered cranium enough to rid your misconceptions, then talk to me.
> 
> Otherwise, be gone insect.


double plop. I shall buzz around your pillow soft head for some time to come.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> But tell me something I don't know, like how long you've been a sickly, skinny piece of snakeshit? life
> And how desperate was that hideous "chick" of yours to come crawling back to your greasy arms?? very... your mom got fired from the whore house and needed a place to stay.
> 
> get you shit together and contact me when you worthy


 
Get my shit together?? <----- Please tell me you're joking right??

Why do you ensist my family of smart/wealthy people want anything to do with you? You're really pathetic.
To reach that far for something so untrue to pass off as smack-talking is the tactic of a dimwitted weasel.

Even 8 yr olds would scoff @ your forgettable, dorkish quips that upsets stomachs.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


>


still my favorite "come at me bro" pic. Doubly appropriate since all of gentlman's insults have a Victorian era patina.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I see Secdrl convinced someone dumber than him to fight his e-battles.
> Maybe one day you'll stop licking his nipples long enough to realize there
> is no benefit to being in his camp as a pitiful lacky begging for his approval.
> 
> ...




lacky. try this one again.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Get my shit together?? <----- Please tell me you're joking right??
> 
> Why do you ensist my family of smart/wealthy people want anything to do with you? You're really pathetic.
> To reach that far for something so untrue to pass off as smack-talking is the tactic of a dimwitted weasel.
> ...



ensist. jfc. try it again.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

im gonna puke...


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> ensist. jfc. try it again.


 
Try pouring gasoline down your throat. That would help me immensely.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Madman, you need to shut the fuck up!


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's neg the fuck out of madman, itll be fun.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

I will start . . . 

NEGGED!!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Try pouring gasoline down your throat. That would help me immensely.


You need to go back to sucking dick for cheeseburgers, trolling aint your forte..
them calloused lips of yours has gotten you way to EMO here..



			
				LW said:
			
		

> lacky.


Wtf is a lacky?


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Redneck, just neg him. It's fun and it melts him down


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Madman, you need to shut the fuck up!


 
You need a baseball bat across your weak skull.



Killermonkey said:


> I will start . . .
> 
> NEGGED!!


 
And for every neg, Secdrl will let you slurp his pelvis + anal hair in one appointment.
Go for it, beacause even slimballs like you needs something to look forward to in life.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2011)

negged. i wonder why he made a new user name and didn't just use gentleman again.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Try pouring gasoline down your throat. That would help me immensely.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You need a baseball bat across your weak skull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beacause

slimballs

you're so careless when you're angry.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

I very much enjoy reading about you feelings hurt over Internet threads. Please don't hang yourself over it though. My life would be empty without your meltdowns


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You need to go back to sucking dick for cheeseburgers, trolling aint your forte..
> them calloused lips of yours has gotten you way to EMO here..
> 
> 
> Wtf is a lacky?


 
Nobody is trolling you stupid swine, go back to your shithole play pen, before the farmer gets upset.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You need a baseball bat across your weak skull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Slimballs?  Beacause?  

Those wealthy parents of yours sure cheaped out on your education.  

No wonder....


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Nobody is trolling you stupid swine, go back to your shithole play pen, before the farmer gets upset.


What's the matter son, you hunting somebody to plow your stink ditch for ya?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You need to go back to sucking dick for cheeseburgers, trolling aint your forte..
> them calloused lips of yours has gotten you way to EMO here..
> 
> 
> Wtf is a lacky?



he meant lackey.  Lackey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

he is a troll that supposedly moved on a while back. had like 29 user names, kept getting banned and could not keep a positive rep count for some reason. likes to talk shit to people and try and get views of his pathetic sonic the hedgehog youtube sig links.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

My question is . . . 

Why does this jerk off have rep points at all??


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

I positively repped him, and will continue to do so. I want him to stay around for my amusement. I make him keep his hand in my back pocket.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> My life would be empty without your meltdowns


 
You've had laughable problems long before I signed in here.
Find someone who cares enough to desire helping you out.




Rednack said:


> What's the matter son, you hunting somebody to plow your stink ditch for ya?


 
No girl, just waiting for the day you get into a fatal car crash.



Killermonkey said:


> My question is . . .
> 
> Why does this jerk off have rep points at all??


 
Secdrl recieved points from his other fuckstick toys besides you.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No girl, just waiting for the day you get into a fatal car crash.


Come on now little faggot, you know you want me to make shit run down your legs, don't play hard to get...


----------



## Madmann (Oct 4, 2011)

So if I were to put ammunition from an AK47 through your chest, is considered playing hard to get??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So if I were to put ammunition from an AK47 through your chest, is considered playing hard to get??


 
No you in a gay bar declining drinks is playing hard to get


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So if I were to put ammunition from an AK47 through your chest, is considered playing hard to get??


Weren't you recently mocking someone for being an e-tuff? You should play hard to eat and burn your meat with a lye bath.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So if I were to put ammunition from an AK47 through your chest, is considered playing hard to get??


No but death threats is considered foreplay to me and i'm getting a chubby..


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> No but death threats is considered foreplay to me and i'm getting a chubby..


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen my little cum dumpster Sadmann?



c'mere little sadmann...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadman, ammo from an ak47? That's your best comeback? We are running for the hills.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> have a little respect for your mother!!!   And you can call me dad now



lol


----------



## secdrl (Oct 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> What's the matter son, you hunting somebody to plow your stink ditch for ya?



Lmao "stink ditch."


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Scdrl, come on and own sadman with us. His meltdown is very easy to initiate.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 4, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Scdrl, come on and own sadman with us. His meltdown is very easy to initiate.



LOL, bro..I can't stop laughing. These comments are killin' me. He's melting down by the second.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 5, 2011)

I will bringing the neggs his way for a while


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Lmao "stink ditch."



he does have a way with words.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> he does have a way with words.



And men


----------



## secdrl (Oct 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And men


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> No you in a gay bar declining drinks is playing hard to get


 
What's a gay bar? Why are drinks being sent there? 

Do you desperately sneak in every single day/night?



Rednack said:


> No but death threats is considered foreplay to me and i'm getting a chubby..


 
Long as you understand how much I hate you, then get as bloated as you want until you explode.



Killermonkey said:


> We are running for the hills.


 
Yeah hopefully you'll stumble across a few land mines along the way.



secdrl said:


> LOL, bro..I can't stop laughing. These comments are killin' me. He's melting down by the second.


 
Being an crazy obsessed purse-collector has made you quite the dumbass.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 5, 2011)

Negged again!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What's a gay bar?


 
The reason your moms with me now  son you had to find out some how


----------



## secdrl (Oct 5, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Negged again!


----------



## secdrl (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> The reason your moms with me now  son you had to find out some how


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> The reason your moms with me now  son you had to find out some how


 
Your fantasy obsession with my mom has grown stale.
Get some new thoughts or material son, or don't bother me again.

At least think of something that could actually happen.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Madmann, you have a lot of rep points!!
Not!!!


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Good one, did you think of that all by your whittle self? 
A long and painful process yes? to try using that organ in your skull?

Such ashame it always ends in utter failure for you, pitiful cockroach.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 5, 2011)

^^^^^ meltdown in progress!


----------



## secdrl (Oct 5, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> ^^^^^ meltdown in progress!


 

lol..he's got the paper and sharpie out now. Writing his final goodbyes. "those fuckers at IMF...I just can't take it anymore"


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

secdrl said:


> lol..he's got the paper and sharpie out now. Writing his final goodbyes. "those fuckers at IMF...I just can't take it anymore"


 
Do not mistake your insane thoughts for mine, I'm not related to you like others here.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

^^ Wow you keep some ugly pets with strange behavior ^^

I'd feel sorry for your neighbors.....if I actually gave a fuck about them.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Being an crazy obsessed....



is English your second language?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Your fantasy obsession with my mom has grown stale.
> Get some new thoughts or material son, or don't bother me again.
> 
> At least think of something that could actually happen.


 
Like you swallowing a stool with your ass


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Good one, did you think of that all by your whittle self?
> A long and painful process yes? to try using that organ in your skull?
> 
> Such ashame it always ends in utter failure for you, pitiful cockroach.




drugs?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Like you swallowing a stool with your ass


 
If you're implying you believe I'm fat, the answer is NO. 

Next.



Little Wing said:


> is English your second language?


 


Little Wing said:


> drugs?


 

^^ Hey Secdrl, you really need to get control of your idiotic cousins.

If you do, there's a small chance I could positive rep you for it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> If you're implying you believe I'm fat, the answer is NO


 
Nah just clearly stating that your ass hole is THAT loose....... but now i just think you are slow and i dont pick on slow people


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Nah just clearly stating that your ass hole is THAT loose....... but now i just think you are slow and i dont pick on slow people


 
There was nothing crystal clear about your ludicrous and utterly nauseating drivel.
I can assure you I wouldn't be slow to use your skinny hide to clean people's storm drains.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

^^^cleans storm drains for a living


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> ^^^cleans storm drains for a living


 
NOT..... just finding some kind of use for your pathetic existence.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Long as you understand how much I hate you, then get as bloated as you want until you explode



Oh i'm gonna explode alright...I'm gonna blow out the back of your throat with about a half pint of some hawt man swimmers and hope like hell your tonsils don't get pregnant and swell up and choke your sorry ass to death, shrimp dick...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> NOT..... just finding some kind of use for your pathetic existence.


 

you mean aside from waiting in line for you to suck my cawk


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Rednack swine said:
			
		

> shrimp dick...


 
Shrimp dick?? Really??

Damn you are one proud rainbow flag waving faggot aren't you?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you mean aside from waiting in line for you to suck my cawk


 
Not even in your wildest dreams, little donkey. Fuck you're disgusting.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys realize you are arguing with someone who not only hasn't got his first pubic hair yet, but whose nuts haven't dropped yet either?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Not even in your wildest dreams, little donkey. Fuck you're disgusting.


 

Not what you said last night when you were licking the shit off my dick fag!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You guys realize you are arguing with someone who not only hasn't got his first pubic hair yet, but whose nuts haven't dropped yet either?


 

Im trying to assist in a suicide sorry big pimpin.  he'll pull the trigger soon


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Im trying to assist in a suicide sorry big pimpin.  he'll pull the trigger soon


----------



## Rednack (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Shrimp dick?? Really??
> 
> Damn you are one proud rainbow flag waving faggot aren't you?


I don't think you deep throating my cock here in open forum taking it to the hair and me calling you shrimp dick justifies me being a faggot, faggot..


Now spread them buttcheeks boy, and lets watch the mud flow...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 5, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I don't think you deep throating my cock here in open forum taking it to the hair and me calling you shrimp dick justifies me being a faggot, faggot..
> 
> 
> Now spread them buttcheeks boy, and lets watch the mud flow...


----------



## secdrl (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Im trying to assist in a suicide sorry big pimpin.  he'll pull the trigger soon



Lol, lol..


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You guys realize you are arguing with someone who not only hasn't got his first pubic hair yet, but whose nuts haven't dropped yet either?


 
Gotta hand it to BP - the dialogue of a dufus is quite amusing.
Guess your life is not a complete waste, for what little purpose you serve.



skinnyguy180 said:


> Not what you said last night when you were licking the shit off my dick fag!


 
Please, your "chick" boyfriend you took back could never be so handsome. 

Hallucinations are a true sign of instability and likely suicide in the near future.



Rednack said:


> Now spread them buttcheeks boy, and lets watch the mud flow...


 
Better idea: Spread yours while I insert a lit stick of dynamite?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 5, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Lol, lol..


 
You know you are at the bottom of the barrel when in a thread making fun of secdrl even secdrl joins in and laughs at you...

secdrl is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Congrats brotha


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2011)

i think madmann just comes here for the gay imagery to jerk off to. he pretends to be so offended but is always saying he's going to put stuff in some guys ass.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i think (stop)


 
Do me a favor, and don't supposedly "think" about me ever again.

Spare me the headache of your warped misinterpretations.

Sound reasoning is clearly not your strong suit.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I know whats going on here...

Madmann is not a troll...

He is a masochist...

He has been getting off all day by us subjecting him to pain and humiliation...

This must be his form of cyber sex...

No wonder he keeps repping me... We are doing him a favor

Madmann------>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit-- I must say a post worthy of a new thread...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Please, your "chick" boyfriend you took back could never be so handsome.
> 
> Hallucinations are a true sign of instability and likely suicide in the near future.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 5, 2011)

ExLe said:


> He has been getting off all day by us subjecting him to pain and humiliation...
> 
> ...


 
I've been getting you fools into a hissy-fit for a couple hours.
You think about me daily and try desperately to outdo me and fail each time.

But I'm the humilated one??

Like Little Wanker, you have no ability to think rationally whatsoever.





skinnyguy180 said:


>


 
^^^


Your wife stopped cheating on you and moved on to new career. Good for her, the jolly hippo.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


>


 WTF i didn't need to see that


----------



## secdrl (Oct 5, 2011)

ExLe said:


> You know you are at the bottom of the barrel when in a thread making fun of secdrl even secdrl joins in and laughs at you...
> 
> secdrl is
> 
> ...


 

 Bro, I was getting torqued up when you guys first started, now this shit is funny. Especially to watch someone elses epic meltdown.


----------



## jacked11 (Oct 5, 2011)

negged that lil bitch


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 6, 2011)

I just realized why Gaymann is here each afternoon trolling for cock.   His mom set the parental controls and locked him out of his Wii so he would do his homework, but instead he's trolling a body building forum fantasizing about some 260# bro with a 8" shaft ravaging his corn hole.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

eventually madmann will salivate like pavlov's dog whenever he sees my avatar.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

What's wrong with you little wing?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

lol. if he's coming on from work he'll need to be very careful about it now. or if he's at home and his mom sees it even better.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

I see


----------



## secdrl (Oct 6, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I just realized why Gaymann is here each afternoon trolling for cock.   His mom set the parental controls and locked him out of his Wii so he would do his homework, but instead he's trolling a body building forum fantasizing about some 260# bro with a 8" shaft ravaging his corn hole.





"ravaging his cornhole" Lmao


----------

